# I can't tell what color my eyes are.....



## Pjb

To me the color is a greenish gray. I opened this in "paint" enlarging it to 800% to see each pixel and it was definitely green and gray. Very pretty!


----------



## Sina

I'd go with greenish gray as well. Nice eyes
I am so jealous:angry: Mine are plain old dark brown


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> Depending on the person and lighting according to different accounts I got the following: green, blue or grey :\...with sometimes the same person changing their mind. Originally I had blue eyes till age 14 or so, then they became like this *shrug*. Recently I got curious as someone couldn't tell what color they were and asked me...to which I couldn't reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what color is it? Looks gunmetal green to me.


greenish-gray
your eyes are beautiful, I'm jealous :wink:


----------



## LibertyPrime

compliment overload....:blushed: Thx guys!


----------

